# My Updated Thoughts on "Half-Centers"



## yoshinator (Jun 17, 2014)

Just my thoughts. Comments or questions?


----------



## gj matt (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah i think that is a good look on it. after seeing your video, i kind of forced myself to try a few solves with it and it just seemed inefficient unless there were half centers already set up.


----------

